# LOST: contact lens in clear creek



## stubby

3rd beer post.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Looking for a needle in the haystack don't you think?


----------



## KSC

Think I found it this afternoon just before Rigo. Is it round, mostly clear with a light blue tint in the center?


----------



## leif

You rock.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

ha ha ha ha ha ha best post on the buzz in a long time.


----------



## chepora

Is there a way to nominate this for "best of mountainbuzz"??


----------



## pbell

Fourth beer post, Ian. Yes, Kevin, I think you may have it, provided that it's a left lens. Is it?


----------



## gwoodcat

pbell said:


> Fourth beer post, Ian. Yes, Kevin, I think you may have it, provided that it's a left lens. Is it?


8) And this post just gets better!


----------



## hojo

Well, if you didn't write your "contact" info on it then it's anyone's guess as to who it belongs to.


----------



## Nathan

In the future I hope you learn to write your name and phone number on your equipment to make it easier to be returned to you. Just becuase it's a left Acuvue doesn't mean it's yours, you could be trying to claim someone lens and that's not ok.


----------



## raymo

pbell said:


> It's an Acuvue brand lens (if you find a Bausch and Lomb, its not mine). Anyway, it came out below the Narrows. If you happen to find it, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


Shit, next time keep an eye on it and that will not happen.


----------



## SummitSurfer

I've found it, send me a six pack of beer and I'll mail it to you!
Ha ha<
****


----------



## nemi west

As long as people are out looking for lost items...... I lost a shoe on Spencer Heights 3 years ago. I was in Wichita Ks last month and didn't see it on the river banks there.


----------



## Jonboy71

Found contact, floating in the bottom of a bootle of Coors Light!!


----------



## kclowe

Hehehehe!


----------



## Kendrick

I think what kind of adds to the hilarity, is all the legitimate Lost and Found threads being posted in the wrong forum...


----------



## KSC

pbell said:


> Fourth beer post, Ian. Yes, Kevin, I think you may have it, provided that it's a left lens. Is it?


Sorry man, not a left. If anyone can tell me the diopter value, it's yours.

P.S. It's getting a little dried out.


----------



## chepora

I think that one might be mine...14.3dia & 4.5. Could you just wear it around so it doesn't dry up till I can come by and get it??


----------



## Ranco

look for it yourself. Oh, wait....


----------



## fids11

If you woulda rolled with a stronger crew, you may not have lost your contact lens. Strength in numbers my friend


----------



## rpmcolorado

We were on the narrows this weekend and our group found an Acuvue contact lens in the river near the take-out. It floated by and after a little chase we were able to slap it with a paddle and knock into the boat just before we missed taking out. Anyway, since we didn't find the owner at the take-out (waited and asked around for about two - three hours), we placed it on the railing next to the bench in a very easy to find spot. I'm sure it is still there since it has only been a couple days and i don't think anyone would be uncool enought to steal it. Good luck, hope it's still there.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

You should consider upgrading your contacts, I hear Acuvue is only good up to class III.


----------



## shonuffkayak

nemi west said:


> As long as people are out looking for lost items...... I lost a shoe on Spencer Heights 3 years ago. I was in Wichita Ks last month and didn't see it on the river banks
> 
> I may have found this shoe hung up in a strainer in Huthinson Ks. Provide a detailed description and ill make sure ya get it back.


----------

